# Spring Swap Meet @ Trail Head Cyclery; San Jose, Ca 03/25/18



## IngoMike (Feb 6, 2018)

I missed the Fall Swap last year, and I know a few others did as well, so let's not miss this Spring Sale.......
https://trailheadcyclery.com/event/spring-swap-meet/




Trail Head Cyclery is hosting possibly it’s last Spring Swap Meet on Sunday, March 25th 2018 Rain or Shine! As many of you know, the Cambrian Park Plaza is going to be leveled soon for a new mixed use “Urban Village”. When will that happen? We’ve been told 2019! So we are moving our shop and will be looking for a new location to host our Swap Meets. Right now it looks like we are moving the shop to Cupertino!

This is a HUGE swap meet folks, with over 80 sellers and hundreds of buyers. Why? Because it’s easy. Sellers drive in, set up next to their vehicle for $20 and start selling. Buyers have loads of parking and it’s FREE. It’s easy to find too. Our shop is on the corner of Union and Camden Avenues and the parking lot out front has prime visibility. DRIVE BY TRAFFIC BABY!

*Sellers*: Set up time is 6 to 7:30 am. Please get here before 7:30 so we can fit you in. I highly doubt you will find selling space after 7:30. Spaces cost $20 per normal vehicle length. (So a trailer will add another $20, or a big long truck).

*Buyers*: *FREE* to cruise, shop, carry items you want to sell, whatever!

*Store Sale:* Don’t miss out on our in-store sale either. Storewide sale in Trail Head Cyclery with massive blow-outs on NEW gear.

*Location*: Cambrian Park Plaza, San Jose, CA 95124

*When*: Sunday, March 25, 2018; 6:00am - 1:00pm

All things bike related are welcome.


----------



## kreika (Feb 6, 2018)

Are vintage bikes and parts for sale here?


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 6, 2018)

I hope so......If I decide to sell, I would say yes there will be vintage/TOC parts/bikes in my booth or maybe yours, but otherwise I have never been to this Swap so I don't really know. It looks like it will be a good time regardless, I have not been to a large bike swap before, so I am looking forward to it. I will call the shop tomorrow and try and get some info.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 11, 2018)

YES! plenty of vintage stuff. probably equal numbers of vintage, BMX, road and mountain bike stuff. I've only been once, and one time before that I drove by when I was out there doing something else and all I really saw from the road driving by was later road and mountain bike stuff and I did not stop.... DOH!. ...


----------



## Boxtubebob (Feb 11, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> I hope so......If I decide to sell, I would say yes there will be vintage/TOC parts/bikes in my booth or maybe yours, but otherwise I have never been to this Swap so I don't really know. It looks like it will be a good time regardless, I have not been to a large bike swap before, so I am looking forward to it. I will call the shop tomorrow and try and get some info.







I we be there this year.
 I just picked up my second ingo its in nice shape tire are great need to replace grips and look at the brake. Fun stuff.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up! I always find out about this swap too late, hope to finally make it!


----------



## kreika (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh nuts I totally forgot about this one. How was it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2018)

kreika said:


> Oh nuts I totally forgot about this one. How was it!



You can still make it! Scheduled for March 25th


----------



## kreika (Feb 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You can still make it! Scheduled for March 25th




Oh nuts. Lol. Thanks Mike. I was thinking Feb.26. Palm to forehead.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 19, 2018)

Bump......The weather forecast looks good......


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 20, 2018)

weather looks good for sunday-i'm gonna be there....with some ballooner goodies! see ya there!


----------



## LarzBahrs (Mar 20, 2018)

Im draging my own butt there early and Im bringing a bunch of schwinn stuff.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 23, 2018)

@Cinderella and I will be there this year to finally check it out. May take my ‘95 Black Phantom to sell to a tech-moneyed fan for a pantload  (Maybe if I promote it as wall art it’ll hit a record price)


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 23, 2018)

watching the weather forecast and its lookin' good for sunday!  i'm loaded....no not that kinda loaded-you know what I mean-cool bike parts for the swap meet!!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 23, 2018)

be there or be square.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 24, 2018)

Got my truck loaded with pre and post war balloon tire goodies! Plus a few mid weights and stingray items to sell, see ya there!


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 24, 2018)

I have three bikes on the two bike rack and two more in the car from 1898 - 1965, plus 10 boxes of parts and misc., also two Bike Shop gear displays, a Delta Light Display with 9 lights, a box of pedals, many nice wrenches and smalls, '87 Schmitt Stix skateboard(what?), a box of 33 different chainrings, Tom Thumb Bicycle Radio, etc. I have a red canopy, green astroturf, and a couple of transistor radios playing.......


----------



## slick (Mar 25, 2018)

Hope you guys take photos. I was supposed to go but got called in to work.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 25, 2018)

great meet! had one little sprinkle-didn't phase us at all. more venders than pictured above photo by trailhead-tons of bike stuff. very generous space size/cheap swap fee-hope they keep it going at new location. meet was eye-opener for me(vintage ballooner nut)-bmx-stingray-early mountain and road bikes were rockin' the selling action! re-connected with old bike friends-great time. thanks trailhead cyclery-keep it going for next year!!!!!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Mar 25, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> great meet! had one little sprinkle-didn't phase us at all. more venders than pictured above photo by trailhead-tons of bike stuff. very generous space size/cheap swap fee-hope they keep it going at new location. meet was eye-opener for me(vintage ballooner nut)-bmx-stingray-early mountain and road bikes were rockin' the selling action! re-connected with old bike friends-great time. thanks trailhead cyclery-keep it going for next year!!!!!




Yes definitely a great time


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 25, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> I have three bikes on the two bike rack and two more in the car from 1898 - 1965, plus 10 boxes of parts and misc., also two Bike Shop gear displays, a Delta Light Display with 9 lights, a box of pedals, many nice wrenches and smalls, '87 Schmitt Stix skateboard(what?), a box of 33 different chainrings, Tom Thumb Bicycle Radio, etc. I have a red canopy, green astroturf, and a couple of transistor radios playing.......



I saw your stuff! I should have read this first I would have introduced myself! Love the delta light display!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 25, 2018)

I came home with $$ in my  pocket, mostly from small stuff and a couple choice prewar Schwinn items !! Thsnks to all


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 25, 2018)

Mostly clear skies, great day to find deals on parts, and lots of them. The CABE was well represented by lots of cruiser/ballooner stuff. 
Mark your calendar, I believe the owner of Trailhead Cyclery (Lars) hopes to host it at his new location next year.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 26, 2018)

when and where are the other bike swaps/events in the Bay Area? the only other bike event I know of is Shiny Side Up.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't even know about that-a guy is getting back to me about one in sacto-let ya know. the killer meet up north here is jafco meet-jim fraiser's meet in Stockton-even if no one brought a thing to the meet-jim has so much cool stuff it would put a smile on about 200 guy's faces! and his shop can be seen with an appointment call-nice guy.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Mar 26, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I don't even know about that-a guy is getting back to me about one in sacto-let ya know. the killer meet up north here is jafco meet-jim fraiser's meet in Stockton-even if no one brought a thing to the meet-jim has so much cool stuff it would put a smile on about 200 guy's faces! and his shop can be seen with an appointment call-nice guy.




Fat Tire Trader does a small one in San Rafael. He was selling at trailhead.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 2, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> I have three bikes on the two bike rack and two more in the car from 1898 - 1965, plus 10 boxes of parts and misc., also two Bike Shop gear displays, a Delta Light Display with 9 lights, a box of pedals, many nice wrenches and smalls, '87 Schmitt Stix skateboard(what?), a box of 33 different chainrings, Tom Thumb Bicycle Radio, etc. I have a red canopy, green astroturf, and a couple of transistor radios playing.......




Did you sell the light display, PM sent.

Mike


----------

